# ice creepers



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Although Ack-Shun creepers are no longer available, they were the best ever IMO.

I still have 2 pairs & wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## Muskyrush (Jan 13, 2013)

syonker said:


> Although Ack-Shun creepers are no longer available, they were the best ever IMO.
> 
> I still have 2 pairs & wouldn't trade them for anything.


Lol I've had these there not even in the same league.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol. I've never owned a pair of ice cleats but am willing to guarantee those are not better than the kahtoolas. The simple fact that he cleats are only at the middle of the foot tells the story. When u walk u use heel and toe which automatically makes the kahtoolas better


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Muskyrush said:


> Lol I've had these there not even in the same league.


At 1/3 of the price of a pair of the Kahtoola's I hope not.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Get whatever your comfortable with and wear them. Take it from some one who has been hurt on the ice.....Wear them!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

had my stabilizers 5 years. there around 60 bucks but worth every penny


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I got the yaktrax XTR's. I like them very much. Never had the katoola's. But did try the cabela's boot chains. Those went on my boots easily but had no traction.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

syonker said:


> Although Ack-Shun creepers are no longer available, they were the best ever IMO.
> 
> I still have 2 pairs & wouldn't trade them for anything.



By the way those have not been made in many years but they recently started getting made again we just got some in today here at the shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sweet! Ive tried half a dozen styles over the last 40 years and these are the best IMO.

I was down to my last 3. Ever try to walk with one creeper?!? It aint pretty!

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yak Traxx XTR. I have had a pair for about 5 years and love them. Now I need to get my teenage boy a pair. He has my old HT slip-ons but they don't have spikes in the heels. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

